# Infected again?



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

When i first got these P's they had a skin infection. Tails were deteriating and the skin was turning white and was peeling off the body. After the infected skin fell off, their flesh is exposed and the open wound seem clean until today. The open wound started popping out these white balls (kinda look like balls and sorta not). There are also some along the ridges of the open wound. Could this be them regenerating new skin or they are once again have another infection?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

go to the LFS and buy some medecation anyway.... i wouldnt risk anything....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Way ahead of you buddy. They have been on tetracyline and Melafix. Deadly combo maybe but im keeping a close watch.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

damn dude, dont know what to tell you, but I hope they make it just fine.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

THanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would try to keep the water in the best condition and also contact Don H


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Maybe they are weak for your deadly combo...try aquarium salt or Melafix as directed!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honestly E.. Theres something in your water. If this was treated beforehand and then returns, it may have something to do with some kind of bacteria still lingering in your water.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Honestly E.. Theres something in your water. If this was treated beforehand and then returns, it may have something to do with some kind of bacteria still lingering in your water.


 put them in a nursey tank for a couple of weeks drian the water out of the tank and wash it out and re cycle the tank


----------

